# Advantages and disadvantages of "amd" processors in india over intel?



## kadirmkarthik (Oct 19, 2010)

hi everyone,
             share your views regarding limitations or advantages of buying and using AMD processors in india. 
             AMD doesnt have technical support base in india. is it a disadvantage?
             intel has been the first word of computer processor in india and computer non-experts and beginners themselves or by motivation goes in favour of intel in majority even 95%. 
              the reason for starting this thread is i havent used AMD before and Intel i series processors even but while surfing the net for getting information for building my own pc, i learned that AMD are equally and sometimes more efficient than Intel and are low priced.
             inspite of these they are not the prominent processors in india. if you provide information and experience on this topic it will be helpful for me and also who are in dilemma in choosing processors.


----------



## Krow (Oct 19, 2010)

I use AMD Phenom II X4 940. Seemed the most VFM choice when I bought it. Many people are lied to. "Experts" tell them AMD overheats and similar nonsense. Buy the one which fits your budget and performance requirements. Keep an eye on upgrade options. Intel changes sockets fast, but AMD is a little slow on that front. This means that you can simply upgrade your processor and not the motherboard when you want to.


----------



## kadirmkarthik (Oct 19, 2010)

THANK YOU SO MUCH KROW. HOW IS YOUR EXPERIENCE WITH THE PHENOMII X4. WILL YOU DO GAMING? I HEARD AMD s ARE THE BEST FOR GAMING AND MULTIMEDIA.

*Don't use capital fonts for every word  - it means you're shouting.*


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Oct 19, 2010)

and coz of this myth among vendors... it gives very less pay back when u go for selling ur AMD rig as compared to intel...  
i dnt understand y they have so much trust on intel proccy...


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm now on AMD from my previous desktop & laptop which both used Intel processors. I'm happy with the switch & the VFM offered by AMD.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Oct 19, 2010)

kadirmkarthik said:


> share your views regarding limitations or advantages of buying and using AMD processors in india.


We are getting the same cake (processor in this case) just like the rest of the world. "Limitations" are properly mentioned, if any, on hardware reviews.


----------



## kadirmkarthik (Oct 19, 2010)

cpu benchmarks show higher values with advanced tasks for AMD than intel. in india the best ones are accepted and approved late.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Oct 20, 2010)

I am yet to see anyone from the Indian media who are doing a proper review of a processor, let alone "approving" them. Say what you want, 2 hardware reviews in one page is anything but a hardware review and calling it as "putting it in layman's terms" is pure BS as it looks more like product placement ads like we have "brand power" ads on TV. It is extremely few numbers of contributors/power users in India who probably do it right and post it on forums/ own blogs (or keep it to themselves), but no1 yet from Indian media. 

Also whenever AMD says these days that they are fast for multi-threaded apps, it usually the opposite in single threaded . AMD can put more cores on a processor for a cheap price, that's all I can say. Pure processing crunch, intel still holds the cake but depends which processor you're comparing to what. 

Stick to reading reviews like anandtech. If you dedicate a little of time, patience, little bit brain stress and effort, such reviews/analysis actually spells out every little detail that one needs to know about processors, and the results on the bench is sort of like a mini version of which many end users can decide for themselves. Remember, in some reviews- the lesser time taken, the better. And don't forget the power consumption levels as well. 

i3/i5 with h55 boards are great combos. I've advices few who went for H55M-usb3 and it turned out to be a great combo. So are some 890g boards+ hexacores. Stay away from el-cheapo boards no matter what you choose.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Oct 20, 2010)

^^ hey y H55 only with i3/i5.. are they superior in performance or compatibility in comparision to P55?


----------



## The Sorcerer (Oct 20, 2010)

^^ Refer to intel's website to know about the specs and compatibility. Do some RnD as there are lot of "down-to-earth-in-layman's-terms" content about i3/i5/i7 and /x58/p55/h55/h57 chipsets as far as compatibility and performance difference. Maybe intel's site has comparison option. But if you're expecting spoonfeeding, then I am sorry both of you guys need to learn to do basic research via google. 

You can refer to review sites like anandtech, or else there's this: .::..::. The Overclocker - Sign Up Now .::..::.


----------



## vwad (Oct 20, 2010)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> ^^ hey y H55 only with i3/i5.. are they superior in performance or compatibility in comparision to P55?



Refer this page in particular

Desktop &mdash; Frequently asked questions on integrated graphics


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Oct 20, 2010)

ofcourse.. thanks 4 advice.. 
actually till nw i haven;t noticed ne suggestion for H55 oderwise i have seen spec, comparision, etc for many P55..
newez m lukin frwd to those links..


----------



## michaljohn (Oct 22, 2010)

advantages I can see for AMD:
1. longer life of your motherboard, you can have more room for future upgrades of your prcoessor, while intel likes to move to new sockets more often leaving you with less options for upgrading the processor.
2. nice low budget, decent performing processor options

dis-advantages:
1. intel has general less power usage with their 45nm processor line-up
2. on the high-end intel owns, even though it may not be cost-effective.


----------



## suyash_123 (Oct 22, 2010)

Sorry Guys I am late!!!

My Config is
1. Amd Phenom X4 965 B.E.
2. Asus ASUS M4A785TDV-EVO
3. 2 Gb DDR Transcend Ram (upgrading soon)


I bought this PC on march 2010 and I  very happy .
i bought the Processor at 9k which would cost around 12k + for intel at my time (core i5 750

and I M Not getting any issue.

My personal Exprence.

i don't fell any thing difference between Intel and AMd Processors like one hangs a lot, slower etc etc.
I got VFM Deal and I Invested that Money in Monitor (23'' LG) and 5.1 (x540)

(intel i5 750 + good mobo ~ 12.5 k + 7k  == 19k+)
(amd x4 965 + good mobo ~ 9k +6 k = 15k)   saved 5k for same performance or more
(i5 has No HT n 965 has Hyper threading)

AMd gets Lots of options For GPu ,and Motherboards.
AMD Motherboards has lots of stuff in it as compares to Intel Mobos (like hdmi, 3 PCi,  2PCie, etc etc...)
Intel Mobos has Just Usb Usb and Usb ..... 


Issue Faced While AMD USe

1. Stock CPU cooler (HSF) Really suckes need a Aftermarket HSF (going to buy
It is too noisy and Can't keep temp low.

2. Needs A Good Psu rather than cheap one Coz man Its Powerfullllllllll Processor 

3. Need a good and spacious and Air Ventilated Cabinet.

All things are Fine here

all Amd Gaga is Just for sales and marketing as Dealers gets Lots and Lots Of commision for Intel products and Not for Amd 

some dealers say Amd Has Lots of complaints , coz the stupid Customer (Causal Customes* ) buy amd product which they cant Use it properly and Faces problem.

Definition of:Causal Customes

1. went to shop keeper and Say Bhai Computer Lana hai kitana Ka hoga?
(like u went to grossary shop )

2. Bhai sasta lagana !!! while making Computer Config
They Just configure Amd products with any Cheap and Uncompilable Mobos , rams etc

3. Use of cheap and Chinese Mobos (kya hota hai Karab Ho gaya to Change kar lena)

4. Bhaiya intel ka Computer dena ( doono what is inside Computer )


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 22, 2010)

michaljohn said:


> advantages I can see for AMD:
> 1. longer life of your motherboard, you can have more room for future upgrades of your prcoessor, while intel likes to move to new sockets more often leaving you with less options for upgrading the processor.



please make it clear that the current AM3 boards won't support the Future Llano range of processors (or APU for those who like calling them so). so this puts an AMD combo right against Intel's Core i* combo. yes, one plus point for AMD is, you can go for a Xfire board along with a fast hexa core without any graphics card but not a chance in Intel's territory. but ultimately boils down to performance.



michaljohn said:


> 2. nice low budget, decent performing processor options



 but low budget should shave some limitations. cause for some even 10k is low 



michaljohn said:


> 1. intel has general less power usage with their 45nm processor line-up



first ask them use a good PSU that offers good efficiency than talk about processor efficiency. a cheap frontech/iball can be found for 400-500 bucks offers 50% efficiency (estimate) whereas cheapest value but PSU (take example FSP Saga II 350W) provides 75% efficiency. now thats efficiency.



suyash_123 said:


> Sorry Guys I am late!!!
> 
> My Config is
> 1. Amd Phenom X4 965 B.E.
> ...



but do mind that many AMD Phenom II X4s (specially the B.E. are shipping with a faulty HSF) so you maybe lucky, but not maybe everyone. but yes, the Athlon II & Phenom II X6 are good value. cause Gamers usually buys proccy worth of 9-10k & if they go for such processors, are obvious to go for discrete graphics, so AMD's superior graphics (IGP) doesn't makes lot of sense here. but yes, a balanced AMD gaming machine will cost a few thousands less than an Intel machine.



suyash_123 said:


> i don't fell any thing difference between Intel and AMd Processors like one hangs a lot, slower etc etc



Intel fanboys will say everything to defend Intel from AMD's value attack  many even says some games run good on Intel processors.



suyash_123 said:


> (intel i5 750 + good mobo ~ 12.5 k + 7k  == 19k+)
> (amd x4 965 + good mobo ~ 9k +6 k = 15k)   saved 5k for same performance or more
> (*i5 has No HT n 965 has Hyper threading*)



if ones luck is bad, one may end up getting a HSF with the AMD machine (this has been the issue with many members here).

also the highlighted part is total BS. how can AMD processors have HT? or are you talking about Intel i7 965? 



suyash_123 said:


> AMd gets Lots of options For GPu ,and Motherboards.
> AMD Motherboards has lots of stuff in it as compares to Intel Mobos (like hdmi, 3 PCi,  2PCie, etc etc...)
> Intel Mobos has Just Usb Usb and Usb .....



i disagree here, Intel got far more options in the motherboard option. far far more. tons of H55/H57/Q57/P55 & the X58.

also if you mind doing a bit of Google, you'll find that Intel boards are as competitive as AMD ones. just you need to pay the premium to own the USB 3.0, Sata 6Gbps & multiple PCIe slot boards.



suyash_123 said:


> 1. Stock CPU cooler (HSF) Really suckes need a Aftermarket HSF (going to buy
> It is too noisy and Can't keep temp low.



already mentioned by me 



suyash_123 said:


> 2. Needs A Good Psu rather than cheap one Coz man Its Powerfullllllllll Processor
> 
> 3. Need a good and spacious and Air Ventilated Cabinet.



the last two points doesn't fall under cons for AMD processors. its better get a good PSU irrespective of whether you own a AMD or Intel or VIA processor. cause they won't consider it under warranty if it goes up due to bad PSU.



suyash_123 said:


> all Amd Gaga is Just for sales and marketing as Dealers gets Lots and Lots Of commision for Intel products and Not for Amd







suyash_123 said:


> some dealers say Amd Has Lots of complaints , coz the stupid Customer (Causal Customes* ) buy amd product which they cant Use it properly and Faces problem.



i'll say they repeat the 2005-2007 stories.



suyash_123 said:


> Definition of:Causal Customes
> 
> 1. went to shop keeper and Say Bhai Computer Lana hai kitana Ka hoga?
> (like u went to grossary shop )
> ...


----------



## bkarankar (Oct 29, 2010)

ooh,

fighting here.

i think we need to change this site name as "*thinkfighting*"


----------



## fatalcore (Oct 30, 2010)

Well i am enjoying the cross fire's in this thread...its good to see people fighing to defend there brands...

But sometimes....( Sometimes only ! ) i feel my intel Q9550 which is 14 months old now is getting obsolute.....(Purchased at Rs.13,800)

My uncles son is using the AMD 955BE which is 3 months (Purchased at Rs.7,600) old both have the same ram and same GPU (4 Gb and 1 GB) 

 But i dont find and difference while playing games or watching movies....

So i am happy   with both d PC.

But yes , my brother complains that his stock fan is too much noisy , and yes i agee to that.

Nothing else....


----------



## probir (Nov 3, 2010)

i have read all the above discussing abt CPU & their company. but the real factor for business is LUCK{INTEL VS AMD}. AMD did not make so much market as INTEL. but they trying hard to beatup INTEL. and with some CPU design and price and performance AMD beat INTEL. I was using computer as a professional work since 2000. and that time i was a big fan of INTEL and start using my 1st computer with INTEL MOBO & INTEL CPU. But after long time i.e. 2010 i had purchased a new PC along with AMD X4 - 945 CPU and tested all my experiment with Video encoding, Audio encoding, Rar compression, video playback. and all my test is giving good result rather than one of my client INTEL Quad 2.4 Ghz cpu. 

But Not only the speed and performance matter with CPU. It also depend on Mobo+Ram+Graphic Card and also HDD. 

Generally if we bought a AMD/Intel CPU with Four Core but we buy Mobo around 3k.. and no graphic card, low profile Ram and no proper PSU.

so, if you want to make the ultimate pc then you have to look after all the peripherals also.

which mean you have to invest at least 35k for your new PC.


----------

